# 2003 3.0 quattro vs 2004 4.2 quattro



## vista461 (May 5, 2004)

Looking at two A6's both with a little over 100, 000 miles. 
One is a 2004 4.2 quattro other is a 2003 3.0 quattro. 
Having trouble deciding on one or the other. The 3.0 is $1000 less, but the 4.2 is a year newer.

Any thoughts on common issues with either or advantages one way or the other?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

